# diffuser



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

So, I finally got my diffuser hooked up & the air stone taken down. The diffuser is working, but only about 3 or 4 "lines" of bubbles are coming out. It seems very little.

I know the diffuser breaks down the bubbles, but when I squeeze my 2 liter bottle of yeast/suger/water, more bubbles come out for a little while, then go back to the 2 or 3 lines of bubbles...

Should I be concerned? Is this normal?


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

Also, does the length of the tubing have anything to do with it? I have quite a lengthy tubing from my 2 liter to inside the tank....I'm guessing a little over 1.5 feet of tubing?

The bubbles are slowly going away....less & less bubbles are coming out....unless I squeeze and/or shake up my 2 liter of yeast/water/sugar.

Would shortening it help?

I checked everything, it there's hardly any leakage anywhere - from the connection of the tubing to the diffuser & the hole the tubing goes into the cap of the 2 liter....

Any suggestions on keeping a more pressurized system on my DIY co2 method is appreciated....


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeast systems are notoriously shoddy for CO2 delivery. In my opinion, don't expect massive amounts of CO2 unless you're running multiple yeast bottles at the same time. Diffusers also require a bit of pressure to operate effectively. I like reactors much better, although their cost proves somewhat inhibitive.

If you're worried about leaks in the system, do a soap bubble test. Mix a solution of dish soap and warm water, going heavy on the soap, and wet the junctures you suspect might be leaking in the CO2 system with the soap solution. If there are bubbles being blown, you've got a leak. Bubble blowing solution you buy at a toy store also works well for this application.

Also, the length of the tubing doesn't really matter. What matters is the material of the tubing. Airline tubing is bad for CO2 uses because it will decompose over time. Try and get your hands on some narrow-diameter CO2 tubing if you can. Much more robust.

DO NOT SHAKE YOUR YEAST BOTTLE! This is a great way to send the yeast solution into the tube, and then into the tank. And you don't want that, trust me. If you're going to shake the bottle, disconnect it from the tubing into your tank.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I kinda started over with the co2. I got a new 2 liter bottle with the co2 recipe, used sealant this time around the tubing at the 2 liter cap areas, & we'll see what happens....

If this diffuser thing doesn't pan out, I'm going back to my air stone. At least that thing produced air bubbles....


----------

